# Breeder inquiry



## Holly Huryn (Mar 12, 2008)

Does anyone know Castleguard Cane Corso - any info on the dogs they produce?
Thanks!


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

What are you looking to do? I googled the site. They look pretty. Not a single picture of any of them doing anything bust standing that I saw.


----------



## morris lindesey (May 2, 2009)

If your looking for a working Corso..I dont know of Castleguard ....but I do know of Bodyguard Cane Corso,they train and title their dogs in Schutzhund and Rivale Cane Corso, train and title their dogs in APPDA and PSA PDC level.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Shauna is an upstanding member of the Corsi community. I believe some of her dogs are worked/compete. 

If you're looking for a working CC, in addition to Bodyguard and Rivale you should also check out Sirgard, Amore, and Scandifio. 

The CCAA Forum would be a great place to start if you want to learn more about the different Corsi breeders that are active with their dogs:

http://www.ccaaforum.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is where I would go. I see these dogs worked every week. David Kuneman produces some nice working dogs and he was one of the main decoys for APPDA and ASR. You will get quality with his dogs. Here's his site, http://www.amorecanecorsos.com/


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know of any of Shauna's dogs being titled. Rivale and Amore produce working corsi and they have produced titled dogs. Bodyguard had the first corso to go to Sch III. I think La Onda also has a few titled dogs. 

The big problem you're going to bump up against amongst corso people is that many think their dogs are natural protectors and don't even need training. I get into it constantly on discussion boards with corso people who "know their dog would protect them if need be" and that are "sure their dogs could do Schutzhund". A lot of molosser people, including some corso breeders, buy into the hype of these "ancient guardians".

P.S. In the interests of full disclosure and to put my opinion in perspective, Shauna and I have had some less than civil online exchanges in the past and I don't think either of us likes the other very much.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

I'm going to assume this is for a friend??? LOL! I saw one come out to training the other day - nice dog - but the owners were too worried about us getting hurt to let the dog bite - they said he was too worked up - uh huh..... by the description they gave us of his bite style I wasn't impressed. I'm still waiting to see one that can do ring.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

One of our newest members has a Coro from Castleguard. I guess a couple others from that litter are trying Schh, she is going to try PSA with hers. So far he is doing really well. I think he is only 9 mos old but he deffinatlety has drive. Will be interesting to see how far he goes.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Michael S, same can be said about the owners of just about any guarding/working breed. How many Doberman owners out there do you think are convinced their dog would do any thing to protect them without any training?

Sam, I know of at leas one person who has started training in FR and Mondio. Also Lisa Rooney of Antiquity Cane Corso in British Columbia works her male Antiquity's Benicio in FR. Can't tell you how they're doing (would love to know myself) but they're out there.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sam Bishop said:


> I'm going to assume this is for a friend??? LOL! I saw one come out to training the other day - nice dog - but the owners were too worried about us getting hurt to let the dog bite - they said he was too worked up - uh huh..... by the description they gave us of his bite style I wasn't impressed. I'm still waiting to see one that can do ring.


I love it when an owner tries to make the decoys scared of the dog, talks up how dangerous they are..95% of the time its a pretty weak dog in the work.

now the other 5% .............

One of the hardest biters i ever worked was a corso, good ones are out there....


----------



## Oscar Mora (Mar 31, 2010)

Marta Haus said:


> Shauna is an upstanding member of the Corsi community. I believe some of her dogs are worked/compete.
> 
> If you're looking for a working CC, in addition to Bodyguard and Rivale you should also check out Sirgard, Amore, and Scandifio.
> 
> ...


 
Sirgard?? Really? i didn't know they produced "working" CC.....Not saying they don't just never seen any of their dogs working.


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I second Jerry, buy from David K


----------



## Tiffany Damm (Jun 1, 2010)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> One of our newest members has a Coro from Castleguard. I guess a couple others from that litter are trying Schh, she is going to try PSA with hers. So far he is doing really well. I think he is only 9 mos old but he deffinatlety has drive. Will be interesting to see how far he goes.


 
That would be me!!! Ronin is 10 mos now

He is doing really well, and I do plan on trialing him. He lacks a ton of prey drive, I'm not going to lie. He fits my family and my needs well. As far as whats said about Corso owners and what they tell decoys... I dont really say a whole lot because I am still new and I dont really know anything to pretend like I know what I am talking about. The breed is highly intelligent from what I have dealt with, he is the destroyer of anything, but hes very kind with my son and other dogs and in our home. If he titles GREAT! If he doesn't thats ok too. 
Castlegaurd, Sandifio, and Evolution is what I have been seeing do well. Castlegaurd has titled some dogs in pulling. They are very well known and respected. There are corsos working. I believe there are four being used in law enforcement on the east coast. They are surprisingly quick and agile - I would assume the cost and size is why they arent regularly used. He would not be my first choice of dog to hoist through a house window. One of Ronins brothers, Furio is training to do schutzhund, when they plan on trialing him I do not know. We are hoping to trial in October. 

I would say it depends on your needs. If you want a hard ass dog I think with any breed you are going to have hit and misses. I wouldnt discount the corso because everyone in your group has shepards. It comes down to what your personal preferences and needs are.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I love it when an owner tries to make the decoys scared of the dog, talks up how dangerous they are..95% of the time its a pretty weak dog in the work.
> 
> now the other 5% .............


Hey Joby! Unfortunately, you are *so right*!!
Probably the worst problem IMO w/ folks that try to talk up how "real" their mastiffs are (especially when they are actually just sh!t-scared :roll is that when one of us that actually DOES have a nice worker, that can be a little dangerous, tries to warn a decoy about their proclivities, we just get a bunch of uh-huh & eye-rolling. It totally sucks!
Then the obvious problem of being put in the same box as all the idiots who just want to run their mouths about "serious", but never put there dog out there for any testing. It's like your decent dog has to do twice as good to escape the stereotype of how bad most of its brethren suck! 
And don't even get me started on the lack of respect we often get from our own breed communities.. "My Foo-Foo would be great at that Protection Bitework stuff too, if I wanted to take the time to do it..." ](*,)
Hope all is well with you! Tashi


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Tashi, you are SO right. I remember a Fila (?) that came to an ASR trial. Jay was told by the handler how bad this dog was and this and that. 

Jay did every thing he could just to keep the dog on the field.


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

I know Lisa with her big male - she had a female she was trying to work as well. She hasn't managed to title either - not that I'm the ring 3 master by any means - I just don't see them doing that well. Her male is impressive in his own right however....


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Hey Tashi, you are SO right. I remember a Fila (?) that came to an ASR trial. Jay was told by the handler how bad this dog was and this and that.
> Jay did every thing he could just to keep the dog on the field.


I can believe it! They are some of the worst molossers I've seen for trying to do bitework.. although this is probably one of the better ones I've seen video on.. actually shows some drive! Obviously this dog is just starting in its training.
Just thought I'd share! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUMt6yHpoeI


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a question for those that know more than I. What's the opinion on that guys helper work?

It seems that the tossing the sleeve 27) to the dog is a good way to give a shitty bite vs presenting the sleeve and letting the dog strike.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF does it matter ?? You think that the dog is going to be "ruined" by it ??

Like it has a chance in the first place.

These people fall to the wayside all the time, OR they just figure out that this breed is a pet, and go and get a working breed. They are always there for 3 to 6 months. LOL Even better, their dog sorta bites as long as you don't ask it to do anything else. Ask it to out, and it might not bite again, and you have to go back to swinging the tug and all that BS.

I actually thought that Fila was pretty nice. I am not the expert, but every one that I have seen have their hackles up and are afraid of the sleeve swinging around.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

He its mastiffs. big lugs that are supose to lay around teh hous and gard ther teretory. Not sport working dogs. CC shuld be able to work thug.
Im with you al I have only met filas that wher crapp. But the owners thaugt al that growling snarling was a confident dog  He how about the tail between the leggs


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Ben Colbert said:


> I have a question for those that know more than I. What's the opinion on that guys helper work?
> It seems that the tossing the sleeve 27) to the dog is a good way to give a shitty bite vs presenting the sleeve and letting the dog strike.


I'd be willing to bet that if the trainer had just put the sleeve on & presented it "as normal", the dog wouldn't have been able (mentally) to take a bite at all. What I believe the decoy is doing is letting the dog "win" at the level it is able.. that the dog gets a shitty bite now doesn't matter. The goal is just to get the dog to get *any* bite. As the dog gains confidence through training, the decoy ups what's expected of the dog. Part of him swinging the sleeve around is to help the dog focus more on the sleeve & less on "the man".. IME the more this kind of dog focuses on the man, the less well it will do at this stage of training as it doesn't have the nuts for the civility it "sees".
Even though this is one of the better Filas I've seen, that doesn't make it a "great dog" in the grand scheme of things.. heck, no offense to his owner who I'm sure loves his mutt, but not even a "good dog". The decoy is working the dog at the level where the dog can be successful & building on it. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

Ok here is a newer video for you all of this Fila. He is really just this mans pet but he has some goals and the dog is on his way but it might be a double marathon. This is what I would rather do with this dog. You can see I can be close enough to him to reward him and also he stays in enough prey not to care about me. 
Most people don't work these dogs or even try and work these dogs. They are more than a challenge however this dog has come a looooooooong way for him and his breed. The trick will be can he do this stuff with someone else. We will see. My son will be the next to challenge this. 
Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu1K7i4kN4M


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Shane Carter said:


> Ok here is a newer video for you all of this Fila.
> Enjoy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu1K7i4kN4M


Thanks for the update!


----------

